# trunk latch problem



## gennylight01 (Apr 11, 2015)

does anybody have trouble with the trunk coming open? there have been times when I leave work that my trunk is open...has done it several times lately. I got home this evening and went out two hrs later to an open trunk. The electric latch above licence plate quit working a year ago and I've had trouble finding one. any thoughts or input would be appreciated. 2012 ls. thanks


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Keep the key out of your pocket - the trunk button presses easily and has a pretty impressive range. I've found mine open a couple times.

There's a double-shot relay or BCM reprogramming that you can have done under B2B warranty for free. If you're beyond that, then just keep the key out of your pocket.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pi# 0924b


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Keep the key out of your pocket - the trunk button presses easily and has a pretty impressive range.


I thought that with mine before I got the two shot relay, but even having the keys on my desk or in an upper shirt pocket the trunk would still be open. My trunk switch failed about a month after getting the two shot relay during a bad rain/ice storm. 

When it failed I realized what was probably occurring all along is the water intrusion into the poorly sealed switch is shorting it out and popping the trunk. Thinking back every single time I had the trunk pop open was with days of a bad rain storm or using a car wash. I'm still putting off replacing it but there is a great how to Xtreme posted(link below). also one could eliminate the rear switch all together and hook up a interior switch like shown on the second link. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/145-appearance-body-tutorials/118202-how-replace-trunk-switch.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...633-interior-remote-trunk-switch-install.html


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I didn't pocket keys in fear the flip key would open and break or stab my leg when I stand and sit. luckily I was home when the trunk would open.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

spacedout said:


> When it failed I realized what was probably occurring all along is the water intrusion into the poorly sealed switch is shorting it out and popping the trunk.


I found this to be the case for me in the past too. You can unplug the trunk button until you fix it/get it fixed. The remote button will still open it. I do not have the "double shot relay" in my car, and I do not accidentally open the trunk with the remote.


----------

